# creek finds



## florida boy (Jun 11, 2012)

first chance to hit the creek this year


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow,nice finds.


----------



## Bone pile (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd be at the crick alot,couple real nice ones
Bone pile


----------



## florida boy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bone pile said:


> I'd be at the crick alot,couple real nice ones
> Bone pile



We try to work it like a job in the summer time . It has been very hit or miss over the last few years but I think I have it narrowed down finally...... all of this come out of a 15 ft section of gravel . My back and knees are feeling it today. lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice finds! In the top pic, second point from the top, right row, does that stemmer have a hard bevel on the tip or is it just the angle that makes it look that way??


----------



## florida boy (Jun 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice finds! In the top pic, second point from the top, right row, does that stemmer have a hard bevel on the tip or is it just the angle that makes it look that way??



No its not beveled but it is very thin (1/4"). Shocked me it wasnt broken rolling around in the gravel over time . I honestly dont know what to call it . Looks late archaic . The bolen in the pic is the 3rd one we have found in that bend of the creek


----------



## Son (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe the strange one belongs to the Bolen era. More than likely a well made Waller. I've seen a couple broken one's like it.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome finds. Congrats!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2012)

Very nice!!!Thats a killer fish tail Bolen.


----------



## alan (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow!! A fifteen foot section, Why cant I ever find a spot like that! Awesome finds!


----------



## woco hunter (Jun 25, 2012)

That's better than shooting deer to me.


----------



## jcinpc (Jun 25, 2012)

boy howdy, I like your creek....those are some nice finds


----------



## Golightly (Jul 25, 2012)

What method do you use in a creek?


----------



## dh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

could someone tell me what kind of point that is on the top left i found my first point back in march and it looks just like that one also is the point on the top right the same type as top left


----------



## florida boy (Jul 26, 2012)

Golightly said:


> What method do you use in a creek?



Mostly sifting thru gravel . I have hit a dry spell lately.....


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like you have a few baracuda teeth in there too. Nice sharks teeth as well.


----------



## Sowegan (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey florida boy,

How big are the creeks you guys look in as far as depth/width is concerned?  Also, what's the deepest you usually dig down to sift material?


----------



## florida boy (Aug 1, 2012)

Sowegan said:


> Hey florida boy,
> 
> How big are the creeks you guys look in as far as depth/width is concerned?  Also, what's the deepest you usually dig down to sift material?



most of our digging is out of a smaller narrow creek with heavy packed gravel .Its only around 10 ft wide and 2 foot deep on average . If I keep finding gravel I will keep digging straight down until I hit hardpan or mud . The old stuff was covered up many years ago .


----------

